# Sheri cola bottles



## toms sc (Jul 15, 2013)

columbia south carolina bottles


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 15, 2013)

Damn it Henry, where did you get the one on the right? Now I have to add one more to my list of bottles I don't have. 

 What is the a date on it?


----------



## toms sc (Jul 15, 2013)

pick this one up in lee county 1942


----------

